
Gearing Up for the Cloud, AT&T Tells Its Workers: Adapt, or Else - Dwolb
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/14/technology/gearing-up-for-the-cloud-att-tells-its-workers-adapt-or-else.html
======
dankohn1
This article was ridiculous. At&T has no chance in the cloud business. Yes
Google Fiber is a serious competitor, but it will be many years before Google
reaches scale. The history of this sort of retraining initiatives is abysmally
bad.

~~~
doctorshady
I think they're using cloud as a blanket term here; if it involves IP
transport of some sort, it's apparently part of the cloud. To me (and I say
this as a fairly opinionated person on the topic; a lot of the current day
equipment they run is pretty cool, and runs perfectly well with fiber
facilities), it sounds like Randall trying really, really hard to try and make
his vision work - perhaps not entirely with a good grip on how to make it
happen.

Instead of trying to bring phone company technology up with internet pricing,
they're trying to bring in internet technology with phone company pricing. In
the end, they're really trying to compete with the tech industry by becoming
something they're not.

